
Ask HN: UnifyID collected all my motion data. What rights do I have? - walking_anon
As an intern my former employer, UnifyID (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unify.id&#x2F;), had me run a mobile app on my personal phone that collected my motion data (raw accelerometer and gyroscope data) 24&#x2F;7&#x2F;365. After working there for a few months (and now leaving), I&#x27;m not comfortable with them having this data. What rights do I have to get them to &quot;delete&quot; the data? (Unfortunately, this data has likely been scattered to employee laptops, S3 buckets, Google Collab, etc. so it may be impossible for it to truly be deleted.)<p>They claim (although it&#x27;s yet to be proven), this data can identify you about as effectively as a fingerprint or facial scan, so the raw accelerometer&#x2F;gyroscope data is at least conceptually PII.<p>More generally, as an employee in company that collects data, how do you draw the line between doing your job and fulfilling your employment vs. breaching your personal data boundaries?
======
joewhaley
Hi, UnifyID CEO here. Please send a request to support at unify dot id and we
can accommodate your request.

